

The Internet Kill Switch - sidcool
http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/01/kill-switch/

======
devindotcom
I wrote this article (thanks for linking). If you have any corrections or
issues feel free to bring them up here.

~~~
sidcool
Sure, I am the same guy from Reddit, and I thank again for the article. It's
very well written.

